# Middle-eastern cast-on



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The pictures didn't show up but I got this in my email from Daily Knitting. It sounds like an interesting cast-on, I've never tried it.

Toe-Up Socks: The Middle Eastern Cast-On

Kathleen's Little Cable SockI haven't had much experience writing patterns, but I had a ball of Schoppel-Wolle Zauberball Crazy Sock Yarn that I was itching to knit into a pair of socks, and I couldn't settle on a pattern. So I decided to write one myself!

The yarn lent itself better to a plain or cable pattern than to a lace pattern, so I decided on cables. I looked through the amazing Harmony Guide, 101 Stitches to Knit, a card deck edited by Erika Knight, and I found an easy and attractive cable: the Simple Cable.

With the stitch pattern decided upon, I plotted out my stitch count and started swatching. My gauge worked, so I cast on.

I wanted a toe-up experience, so I tried the Middle Eastern Cast-On for the first time, and I really like it. I've seen this method referred to as the Turkish Cast-On, too, but whatever the name, I found it quick and easy.

You can see my progress aboveâI like it a lot!

How to Work the Middle Eastern Cast-On

You can use this method with two circular needles or with the Magic Loop method. I don't recommend using it on double pointed needles (DPNs), but you can cast on with two circulars or the Magic Loop, work a couple of rounds, and then transfer your stitches to DPNs.

Step 1. Snugly wrap the working yarn around two needles, starting with the tail and ending with the working yarn hanging off the tips of the needles (Figure 1). Wrap the yarn half as many times as the total amount of stitches the pattern requires you to cast on. (Need sixteen stitches? Wrap the yarn eight times around the needles). Bring the yarn forward between needles, back to front .

Middle Eastern Cast-On 1

Step 2. Knit across stitches on upper needle (Figure 2). (Or, if you're holding your needles parallel to each other, knit across the stitches on the front needle.)

Middle Eastern Cast-On 1

Step 3. Rotate the work and knit across the same number of stitches on the other needle (Figure 3).

Middle Eastern Cast-On 3

After you've knit one round, all of your stitches will be secure. Knit one or two more rounds, and then begin your increases as directed in the pattern.

It's as simple as that.

If you'd like to get started with this cast-on technique right away, check out Ann Budd's toe-up pattern, On-Your-Toes-Socks. I'm sure you'll enjoy this easy, classic look.

Cheers,

Kathleen


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I thought that sounded familiar, it's a really good cast on for magic loop toe up socks. Here's a you tube video if anyone is interested.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnFQVSSx9do[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Deb! Good to see you around. What have you been up to?


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Not as much fiberlicious stuff as I would like, that's for sure. I learned the Turkish cast on and it looks fantastic, I just haven't mastered the heel yet. Told dh that I fully intend to take a day to watch you tube as much as I need to to feel comfortable to knit socks. That day hasn't come yet.

I have been following the goings on here as much as I have time. Some times it's just hard to jump in when I feel so far behind. I did follow your surgery and am so glad that everything went so well that you were able to assist WIHH into the addiction. :rock:

Hubby bought a goldwing motorcycle and I have found myself lazily perched on the back enjoying the ride.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lucky woman, summers were made for motorcycles.

Do feel bad about jumping in do it whenever you feel the need. It is so nice to see you posting again. Maybe you an join the next sock knit along.


----------

